# How does one repair small holes in a concrete floor?



## CnK of NY (Aug 30, 2011)

G’day all,

Well, thanks to Irene we are now blessed with a flooring issue. Thankfully this is the extent of our problems as it could have been much worse. So on to the question at hand as it were…

Back Story… After the removal of a water logged Pergo Floor with accompanying vapor lock and lifting of an industrial grade carpet ‘sponge’ with padding we have decided to just paint the floor with a Epoxy Floor Coating and not worry of such issues again. The concrete floor in the basement of our Ranch build circa 1955 has a fair number of holes and gouges (along with some ghastly green paint ) that require filling.









How to correctly fill is our dilemma. We have heard to use quickcrete / fast set concrete or some type of seal as used to fix spalling concrete found in tubes. Simple question being… How does one fix these holes that are about ¾ to 1 inch deep so they will not resurface some point in the future? They don’t have to be perfectly blended but should at least be presentable as now being part of simply a painted floor. Green paint removal not withstanding . Thank you for your time and patients.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

In the flooring department of all home centers they sell "floor patch". Novel idea I think!:yes: Use floor patch (Portland cement based) from the flooring department. Preferably latex fortified or something like that.

Quikrete isn't the product to use if it is the bagged Quikrete in 60 or 80 pound bags...wrong stuff.

Fast-set concrete serves no purpose other than to irritate you.

Don't have any idea what sealer product you are talking about.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Second on the floor patch----nice stuff to work with---most are loaded with a latex powder and they bond well---very easy to apply


----------



## David Ryan (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello,
It is common problem with *concrete floors*, these again and again requires maintenance. It is better to go for epoxy or *urethane floors* as they have many advantages over it.


----------

